# Coatsy



## Ironworker (Jan 28, 2012)

Why would any one keep an idiot like Coatsy on their payroll, and how does he still have all his teeth in his mouth, when you work in a dangerous trade and the possibilities of one of your coworkers getting maimed or killed every day, you build a bond with each other and are supposed to treat each other right like a brother worker not like a bunch of slaves, if that guy worked with me he would spend a lot of time on the bench, no matter how talented he was,no one likes an [email protected]


----------



## russhd1997 (Jan 28, 2012)

Where I work I would be fired on the spot if I grabbed a co-worker by the throat like he did.


----------



## tanker (Jan 28, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Where I work I would be fired on the spot if I grabbed a co-worker by the throat like he did.



that would probably be the least of your concerns at that point in time.your main concern at that point in time would probably be getting that 55 gallon drum of whoop-ass that you just dumped on yourself off of you first. Scott


----------



## jrr344 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think he could make it at any real job other than reality tv, even if he was some type of bad ass, some one would find away to make it even and beat the hell out of him. Everyone knows its for a show, who would hire a guy to keep your foreman in control that is just dumb.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 28, 2012)

Papac must have several crews working and he picked some of the biggest idiots from among them for the TV show.Even a mellow, easygoing, laidback guy like me would have already given him an attitude adjustment.This show is not very good at portraying not only the way logging is, but the way any job should be.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 28, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Pihl must have several crews working and he picked some of the biggest idiots from among them for the TV show.Even a mellow, easygoing, laidback guy like me would have already given him an attitude adjustment.This show is not very good at portraying not only the way logging is, but the way any job should be.



coatsy doesnt work for Pihl, he works for Papic in Alaska... and I will add.. if it were me.. it would be the last time he put his hands on my throat... or anywhere on me.. 

can anyone say industrial accident waiting to happen? and almost got the landing chaser seriously injured last week... due to his ass riding...


----------



## slowp (Jan 28, 2012)

Reality check time.

It is scripted. They are role playing. Not real.


----------



## oldmanriver (Jan 28, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> coatsy doesnt work for Pihl, he works for Papic in Alaska... and I will add.. if it were me.. it would be the last time he put his hands on my throat... or anywhere on me..
> 
> can anyone say industrial accident waiting to happen? and almost got the landing chaser seriously injured last week... due to his ass riding...



Owner Papic brought ol Joe back and when he did he said "if these guys cant keep Cotes in check then maybe Joe can". and then he went on to say that Joe was the only one that would basically stand up to Cotes in the past (as we all seen last season). Well, if the other guys on the crew dont have the balls to deal with Cotes, then nothing would tickle me more than to see Joe thump Cotes good and start what Joe calls the "Joe Show"  No one like a constant bully, someone needs to snap on Cotes and teach him a hard lesson learned on how to treat your crew. Because I'll tell you what, if Cotes grabbed me by the throat like that, I would get out of prison way before he got out of the hospital!


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 28, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> coatsy doesnt work for Pihl, he works for Papic in Alaska... and I will add.. if it were me.. it would be the last time he put his hands on my throat... or anywhere on me..
> 
> can anyone say industrial accident waiting to happen? and almost got the landing chaser seriously injured last week... due to his ass riding...



Thanks for the correction!I was close, they both start with P and my coffee hadn't kicked in yet.:msp_smile:


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 28, 2012)

Coatsey stays on the job because he is good at what he does, and the gang respects him enough to play along and act along with him, playing the part of a jackass for the producers.

I don't care if it was a McDonalds fryer crew. The boy would be in a body bag if he was carrying himself like is portrayed.

Old Man Papic is no fool either. You don't stay successfull in the game, letting little jackasses create chaos where there should be intuitive teamwork. 

Just more over the top scripted Bull#### for the cameras, that ruins what could be good and informative programming.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 28, 2012)

sure its scripted... how do these guys the owners sleep at night? they sold out to the tv... sold out the industry and peers .. all for a few bucks.. and tarnish the industry... guess they have no self respect.


----------



## firecatf7333 (Jan 29, 2012)

*reply*

The show is turning into more drama this year. The show would be alot better if they just showed the logging parts, and not arguing. I watch Jersey Shore when i want to see Drama.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 29, 2012)

> sure its scripted... how do these guys the owners sleep at night? they sold out to the tv... sold out the industry and peers .. all for a few bucks.. and tarnish the industry... guess they have no self respect.



Hey, it's not like they're hawking Russian crab legs or anything...


----------



## Winchester356 (Jan 29, 2012)

Coatsys is one of the best ones on there. Last season he was a lot different.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 30, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Where I work I would be fired on the spot if I grabbed a co-worker by the throat like he did.



If he grabbed me by the throat like that, the next thing he would be grabbing would be a hospital bed..and thats a fact...jack.


----------



## mryb (Feb 2, 2012)

A good shot in the head with the delimber arm should settle him down...


----------



## redprospector (Feb 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> Reality check time.
> 
> It is scripted. They are role playing. Not real.



I agree with you Patty.
I haven't watched this crap in quite a while, but I will sleep better knowing there are so many tough guys around. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

redprospector said:


> I agree with you Patty.
> I haven't watched this crap in quite a while, but I will sleep better knowing there are so many tough guys around.
> 
> Andy



 Some guys on here take that show seriously and discuss every episode in great detail. I'm glad they do...that way I don't have to watch it. 

If I want to watch dysfunctional people who screw up a lot and yell at each other I can always go to Wal-Mart on the day the welfare checks come out.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Feb 3, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Papac must have several crews working and he picked some of the biggest idiots from among them for the TV show.Even a mellow, easygoing, laidback guy like me would have already given him an attitude adjustment.This show is not very good at portraying not only the way logging is, but the way any job should be.



Attitude Adjustment---Hank Williams, Jr. - YouTube


----------



## Lumberjack2277 (Feb 3, 2012)

There is also a little difference in the type of logging their doing, compared to the good ole country boy "pick that log up" and load it onto the truck/trailer! Guys I know that do treework/logging, have arms built up bigger than most people's NECKS! Most guys on the show tote chockers, and a saw here and there. I'm not saying it's all "easy", but there is a big difference. If good ole' Coatsy worked on one of the local crews, he'd be a tree accident statistic! Believe me, it's all for the SHOW! Coatsy is probably a good ole guy away from the script and set!


----------



## testlight (Feb 27, 2012)

Huh,
Coatsy would have fit right in in the crews I have worked for (mostly X-cons and tweakers). He is a ####, and Joe should be the hook tender. On the other hand you have to admit Coatsy's right more than he's wrong.
I live on POW about 50 miles by road from Coffman cove, trust me scripted or not the guys you are seeing on TV are the diet coke of Alaska loggers.


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree, some crews are nuts. One tower stacking crew I was on fought constantly. They wrestled in high school and college so they never threw blows. Just lots of rolling around. Coatsy would of fit right in as long as he could of kept up with the drinking after work.


----------

